# specailized labs UK log



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

thought i would start a log about this brand and my experience with it.

before i start, i am NOT affiliated with ANY lab so mods please dont think this is an advertising spam. i have used many ugl's, scirrox, GB, BD, Rohm, lixus, clp, syntrop ect ect. dont stick with any one brand, i have my favouries, sciroxx being my fav injectable range, pro chem being my favourite oral range.

i have from specialized labs, tren ace 100mg/ml, mast e 200mg/ml and bi test 300. will be doing 1ml of tren ace and mast with 1/2ml bi test every mon, wed, friday

currently on rohm tri tren, GB megatest and masteron. so will know how these compare. tren hits me hard so am expecting same sides ect, and mast gives me great sex drive so hoping for that to continue....we will see.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

a pic, mast on left, bi test and tren ace on right. packaging looks fairly decent, hologram on side of vial. nice colour of the tren, reminds me of the old axio stuff. oil seems fairly thin


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

had my first jab wed snd another yesterday, oil was easy to draw, and have no PIP. still have the esters from the rohm tren and GB test in me so so far still feeling same. next week i expect to start 'feeling' it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Is this going to be a proper journal mate,exercises and all that tripe?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

do you really think you will see a difference from the current cycle or are you loooking for simular to continue

rhom tri tren, mega test and mast seems very simular to what your swapping to bro


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Is this going to be a proper journal mate,exercises and all that tripe?


nah lol, dont want everyone knowing all my secrets :whistling: :lol: . was just hearing a lot about this lab and mixed reviews, although most have said its top quality you dont always know who you can trust if you get me. so thought would share my experience..


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> do you really think you will see a difference from the current cycle or are you loooking for simular to continue
> 
> rhom tri tren, mega test and mast seems very simular to what your swapping to bro


similar mate, have cut the rohm, GB cycle short so can give this lab a fair chance. only did 4 weeks of tren/mast/test of the other, want to run this for 6-8 weeks. if i continue to make the good progress im making, i know its good stuff. hoping to drop some bf, and increase strength.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is it a UK lab? ive subscribed anyway


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> is it a UK lab? ive subscribed anyway


dunno tbh, i assume so :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> nah lol, dont want everyone knowing all my secrets :whistling: :lol: . was just hearing a lot about this lab and mixed reviews, although most have said its top quality you dont always know who you can trust if you get me. so thought would share my experience..


Secrets:lol:

Come on testy,how will we know the impact it has on your training in terms of gains mate?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Secrets:lol:
> 
> Come on testy,how will we know the impact it has on your training in terms of gains mate?


yes secrets  :laugh:. ok i will put some gym sessions in, just had a phone call actually from my old gym partner challenging me to a deadlift duel tommorow so will put tommorows workout up.  . although im not a good deadlifter so dont expect great things lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> yes secrets  :laugh:. ok i will put some gym sessions in, just had a phone call actually from my old gym partner challenging me to a deadlift duel tommorow so will put tommorows workout up.  . although im not a good deadlifter so dont expect great things lol.


Me neither:lol:looking forward to the duel mate:thumb:any idea what your up against?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Me neither:lol:looking forward to the duel mate:thumb:any idea what your up against?


yeah a big black man (unfair genetic advantage :lol: ) with a 190 bench and is claiming a 250+ deadlift...so should be interesting lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> yeah a big black man (unfair genetic advantage :lol: ) with a 190 bench and is claiming a 250+ deadlift...so should be interesting lol


Best of luck matey,keep an eye out for cheating though,wouldnt want you to lose because of him slyly tying his willy to the bar for extra leverage


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> is it a UK lab? ive subscribed anyway


bro there name is *specialized labs **UK* ....... im asuming there french :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you never know


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> bro there name is *specialized labs **UK* ....... im asuming there french :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ok, wasnt due a jab today but as im having a deadlift comp later and in light of the unfair genetic advantage :laugh:, i decided to do a shot of tren ace as a workout boost. put 1ml in my right tricep, fck me.....its tren alright!!!! spent last 5 mintues coughing violently and trying to catch my breath, major tren cough. :cursing: . will not be doing that gain, or at least will mix some mast in.

still...im ok now, hopefully will give me the boost i need this afternoon and least i know the tren is good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's some scary sh!t .. how long after the jab you started coughing ?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

sizar said:


> that's some scary sh!t .. how long after the jab you started coughing ?


could feel it starting as i was pushing last 1/4 ml in. had a strange taste in my mouth and felt light headed, then just started coughing, its worsened if you panic but because ive had it before i knew just to try and breathe and let it pass.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> could feel it starting as i was pushing last 1/4 ml in. had a strange taste in my mouth and felt light headed, then just started coughing, its worsened if you panic but because ive had it before i knew just to try and breathe and let it pass.


lol dont you hate that feeling when you know its coming but cant do fvck all to stop it, plus makes you push the last bit in quick before you start coughing wich makes it worse:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ryoken said:


> lol dont you hate that feeling when you know its coming but cant do fvck all to stop it, plus makes you push the last bit in quick before you start coughing wich makes it worse:lol:


:laugh:, yeah exactly, it does make it worse but thought was best to have it done as quick as poss and pin outta me but i started choking to death lol. tricep jabs are awkward enough without all the coughing jerking going on :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ok trained back this afternoon, deadlift competition time. had only trained back wed so was bit weary about how id do.

deadlifts

warm up

100 x 20

150 x 15

190 x 8

220x 5

ok getting competitive now, he pulls out a 250 for 2.

250 - fail  ....poor grip

250- x3 boooooom!!!!! fck knows where that came from???

he fails on 260.

260 x 1 MEGA BOOOOOOOOOM!!!!! NEW PB for me.

270 x 1 NEW NEW PB  I WIN!!  , my mate cops a strop and accuses me of 'mega dosing' :laugh:

BOR'S

140 X 10

150 X 10

160 X 8

170 X 6

180 X 6

definatley have increased drive in the gym, usually by this point im knackered

LOW ROW

3 sets xstack

1 pump set

1 armed machine row

63kg x10

70kg x 10

77kg x 8

83 kg x 6

supersetted ham curls and SLDL done...

very very pleased with today, for someone who deads once in a blue moon im happy with how much i did today, although am aware its nothing on some of the guys on here.

todays pre workout jab definatley helped i feel, i felt good thru entire workout, owe a thankyou to con for the celerey advise for BP, my biggest worry on tren but even with a max deadlift i felt ok and not like my head was about to explode which is good.lol


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you must be a bit of a unit shifting them weights bro

p.s - no vid no proof


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> you must be a bit of a unit shifting them weights bro
> 
> p.s - no vid no proof


cheers mate, theres nice pic of me in jw007's journal but heres another anyway.

had 2 videos, one of me on my new pb, but dunno how to edit it so can see my face lol. and a funny attempt by a lad who tried to join in.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

took 1ml tren, 1ml mast and 1/2 ml test 300 in right quad today, again no PIP which is good, trained chest, wasnt a great workout, maybe pushed too hard yesterday?, no new PB's although endurance is well up at the moment, was having less than a minute between sets. finished on a quadruple drop set on high incline smith. 130 x 5, 115 x 6, 100 x 8 75 x 21

side note, vascularity coming thru now, forearms, calves, shoulders looking good. slight headache, have to watch my BP...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testy thats some awesome lifting mate,strong as fcuk:thumb:i need to get my ass into 'gear' or gear into ass:lol:welldone!

Scary coughing fit mate,sounds good


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Testy thats some awesome lifting mate,strong as fcuk:thumb:i need to get my ass into 'gear' or gear into ass:lol:welldone!
> 
> Scary coughing fit mate,sounds good


thanks mate :beer: , can hold my own when comes to back, deadlift could be better but working on it. coughing fit was unpleasant but a good sign :laugh:. and yes definatley need to get your ass into gear and get some gear into your ass :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ridiculously hot today, fact im full of tren meant i was one sweaty fcker!! changed my tshirt twice in gym. great workout, trained legs, no idea how many plates i had on leg press but it looked good :laugh:

really feeling the tren ace now, seems stronger than the Rohm tren to be honest?, had to up my celery intake, headaches at times throughout the day were annoying. have delts/tri's tommorow hoping for a new PB


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> ridiculously hot today, fact im full of tren meant i was one sweaty fcker!! changed my tshirt twice in gym. great workout, trained legs, no idea how many plates i had on leg press but it looked good :laugh:
> 
> really feeling the tren ace now, seems stronger than the Rohm tren to be honest?, *had to up my celery intake*, headaches at times throughout the day were annoying. have delts/tri's tommorow hoping for a new PB


which ug lab do you prefer for there celery bro ?

oh sweats and tren in the summer time nothin better......ok well maybe no sleep well sweating on tren :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> which ug lab do you prefer for there celery bro ?
> 
> oh sweats and tren in the summer time nothin better......ok well maybe no sleep well sweating on tren :lol:


 :confused1: sorry what dont get what you mean? celert is celery, as in i get it from tesco :laugh:. helps to lower blood pressure. have been using a lot more of it on the specialized labs tren as opposed to the rohm tren, seems stronger!

sweats are annoying, and insomnia is kicking in now, but price to pay for increased strength and size


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good journal mate, pushing big weight, whats a typical days eating for yourself?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Will be following this with interest..

Used some of their Mast Eth and that was good.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> :confused1: sorry what dont get what you mean? celert is celery, as in i get it from tesco :laugh:. helps to lower blood pressure. have been using a lot more of it on the specialized labs tren as opposed to the rohm tren, seems stronger!
> 
> sweats are annoying, and insomnia is kicking in now, but price to pay for increased strength and size


i didnt know that interesting fact about celery though, con eh a world of knoledge :thumbup1:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

gym rat said:


> good journal mate, pushing big weight, whats a typical days eating for yourself?


cheers mate, aiming for some quality muscle gain and drop in bf, will be adding in t3 at end of week. diet is:

Meal 1 (on rising) 55g whey isolate, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine, 5g acetyl L carntine

Meal 2: 2 slices of wholewheat toast, 8egg whites, cod liver oil.

Meal 3 250g chicken, 50g rice, vegetables, olive oil

Meal 4 2 scoops protein blend, 400ml semi skimmed milk, 20g natural peanut butter.

Meal 5 same as meal 3

Meal 6 pre workout 55g whey, bannana

Meal 7 pwo, 55g whey isolate, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 5g acetyl l carntine

Meal 8 250g steak, 300g baked potato, large salad, 10g olive oil,

Before bed 300g cottage cheese, 20g natural PB, 10g glutamine

During the night 1 scoop protein blend , 250ml semi skimmed milk, 10g natural PB


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> i didnt know that interesting fact about celery though, con eh a world of knoledge :thumbup1:


yes he is :thumbup1: , it has done wonders for my bp, something so simple yet so effective.



mick_the_brick said:


> Will be following this with interest..
> 
> Used some of their Mast Eth and that was good.


i love mast, waiting for it to kick in so can have all the lovely benefits of it


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

solid looking diet mate, how do you go about taking the celery(juicing it like con?), im currently using celery extract and hawthorn berry in tablet form


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

gym rat said:


> solid looking diet mate, how do you go about taking the celery(juicing it like con?), im currently using celery extract and hawthorn berry in tablet form


cheers, diet mate be adjusted when t3 is added. con advised me just to eat it as it is. if i had a juicer id probably do it that way as im not keen on eating it. but i just eat 4 celery stalks twice a day.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

another jab this morning, 1ml tren, 1ml mast 1/2 ml test, smooth, no PIP.

trained delts/tri's this afternoon, great session, feel good at the moment, bit odd as usually feel lethargic ect on tren but maybe mast is reversing that?? 3 new PB's today...number of reps not weight lifted tho...

session:

DB SHOULDER PRESS

warm up

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

56kg x 10

60kg x 9 NEW PB

62.5kg x 8 NEW PB

annoyingly dumbells only go upto to 60, but took my 1.25kg donuts along, so heaviest i can get is 62.5kg, reckon i could do the 70's if i went to a gym which had them..

DIPS:

12 x stack

10x stack with added 10kg

8 x stack with 20kg plate added x 8

7 x stack with 20kg plate and 10kg added weight NEW PB

4 sets MILITARY PRESS

4 sets SKULLS

4 sets DB SIDE RASISES SUPERSET WITH OVERHEAD DB TRI EXTNSNS

25KG x 12 (same weight used for both exercises and same reps)

30kg x 10

32 kg x 8

34kg x 6

4 sets PUSHDOWNS SUPERSET WITH REAR LATERALS

12, 10, 8, 7 cant be assed with weights as was machine


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn your strong.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

oh forgot to mention, DB shoulder presses were done alone, no assistance with getting them up or any s**t


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> damn your strong.


cheers Dom, delts/tris are my strongest parts tho, cant say im that strong when comes to chest day :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im going to do delts + tris in 30mins. you inspired me lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very very impressed testy,plenty people cant military 62.5 with 2 armsgreat lifting throughout,ill have to have a session with you sometime,try to tame the gorilla

Welldone:thumbup1:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> im going to do delts + tris in 30mins. you inspired me lol


good man  , smash it mate ... :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Very very impressed testy,plenty people cant military 62.5 with 2 armsgreat lifting throughout,ill have to have a session with you sometime,try to tame the gorilla
> 
> Welldone:thumbup1:


cheers matey :beer: , thats something im noticing with tren is that i can do decent lifts throughout the entire workout, definatley helps my muscle endurance...strangley.

haha..ok mate, but i dont train chest anymore... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

dumbbell press then dips then back to millitary press ..... why like that bro?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> dumbbell press then dips then back to millitary press ..... why like that bro?


trying something new mate, ive found when do shoulders first then tri's, by time i get onto tris im exhausted and lifts are down for the tricep exercises. my new workout is shoulder exercise, tricep exercise, shoulder, tricep then will finish with some supersetting...seems to be working well


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

:thumb: cool

big db press there bro, im doing 55's for 10 and thats cause i bought them 50's is max in fir 1st :cursing:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> :thumb: cool
> 
> big db press there bro, im doing 55's for 10 and thats cause i bought them 50's is max in fir 1st :cursing:


cheers mate, yeah same problem in our fitness first, highest is 60 so have to attach magnetic weights,. good lifting tho mate, reckon you could do 62.5's no probs :thumbup1:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

what fit 1st is that ill complain that we need them!

it aint fair for 1 to have them surely


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> what fit 1st is that ill complain that we need them!
> 
> it aint fair for 1 to have them surely


haha i aint telling now... :whistling: :tongue:

think they were brought in by a former bodybuilder that used to train there in fairness. we have a set of 60's and a set of 56's...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i feel ashamed i only managed to get the 44s up ysterday lol.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> i feel ashamed i only managed to get the 44s up ysterday lol.


bro as long as your getting it up dont moan :lol:

testoholic- i hate you and your 60,s


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL. one day ill handle the 60s. hopefully  . stil would like to see a video though, for research purposes obviously


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> LOL. one day ill handle the 60s. hopefully  . *stil would like to see a video though*, for research purposes obviously


im going to double dare him to upload 1 :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont doubt it, as i know him. but kicking up the 60s then pressing them for 9 or 10 reps is beastly lol.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL, well if i can work out a way to edit out my face in a video i may try and get one done.

Cheers Dom, as i said i feel getting them up on my own is all part of the programme, been looking thru youtube, have seen cutler do 10 reps 140lbs easily, then 150lbs easily. only video i could find was this....only 5kg lighter than what i did...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wear a gimp mask?  or just video from behind so can only see back of your head?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> wear a gimp mask?  or just video from behind so can only see back of your head?


Dom im sorry mate but im not really into those types of videos :laugh:, if thats what your after your better of talking to Weeman :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol im sure you can be persuaded 

any training today? im off to do back,calfs,bis in a hour or so


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> lol im sure you can be persuaded
> 
> any training today? im off to do back,calfs,bis in a hour or so


:laugh: ill see what i can do  lol.

funny enough was gonna do same today, but back still recovering from deads so gonna do back/bi's/calves tommorow  . have a good session bud...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ill try. last week i yates rowed 160k for about 6reps which is a PB for me. so hopefully something similar.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> LOL, well if i can work out a way to edit out my face in a video i may try and get one done.
> 
> Cheers Dom, as i said i feel getting them up on my own is all part of the programme, been looking thru youtube, have seen cutler do 10 reps 140lbs easily, then 150lbs easily. only video i could find was this....only 5kg lighter than what i did...


is it me or did he just compare himself to cutler 

why the big face scare too...... worried we seen ya on crime watch :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> is it me or did he just compare himself to cutler
> 
> why the big face scare too...... worried we seen ya on crime watch :lol:


lol, no of course not, cutler owns me and always will  , i was just demonstrating that it is possible..:laugh:

haha, nah its coz im a ugly f***er :cursing: :lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

bro the minute i read you can lift 62k db press you became beautifull in my eyes


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ok quick update before i go to a friggin nipper night at the club :cursing: , 1ml tre, mast 1/2 test jab this morning, slight PIP for first time but i expect ive hit scar tissue. heads banging at the mo, better check on my BP as tren is a bitch for that. havent got time to write up whole workout but 2 new PB'S.

trained back/bi's/calves, PB1, 190kg bent over row, 5 ok reps, 2 jw style :laugh:. PB2, 34kg one arm db preacher curl x 6 followed by a drop set of 10 reps 30kg.

all for now.....


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> bro the minute i read you can lift 62k db press you became beautifull in my eyes


oh and awwww thasnks.. :wub:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thought you were a pansy bodybuilder not some superpowered strongman or some shìt:lol::lolnce again testy,im impressed mate


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thought you were a pansy bodybuilder not some superpowered strongman or some shìt:lol::lolnce again testy,im impressed mate


i am :laugh:. to be fair even lil old dom can BOR 160KG :whistling:  . im trying lower rep higher weight stuff for a while mix it up, usually im content with preacher curling 25's tbh. anyhoo gotta love and leave you off to be groaped my minors :ban: :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

just got in from chest workout at gym, battered and bruised not a great session today, started well but didnt end it. arrived at gym and amazingly was empty, not a single person in the weights room, usually at that time of day there is half a dozen or so. training chest alone was always gonna be a bad issue for me, as i strongly believe in spotters.

BENCH PRESS

warm up

140 x 12

150 x 12

155 x 10

160 x 8 good clean reps going well

decide ill try some heavy stuff, bear in mind i NEVER train lower than say 5-6 reps on chest, i decided to try 180kg!! didnt go well, couldnt get it off my chest, expelled a lot of energy just unracking it! held it 3-4inches off my chest for a good couple minutes lol before accepting innevitable and letting it crash onto my chest, had to roll it down my body to get it off :cursing: not cool, thank god i got no balls to crush :lol:

shoulder pulled slightly and rib cage very sore, had to ease of my weights, intesity,

INCLINE DB PRESS

4 sets, nothing special, stuck with 50's for all 4 sets, 10-12 reps

CABLE CROSSOVERS

4 sets, wasnt about weight by this point, just strict controlled reps, 12+ reps

HIGH INCLINE SMITH SUPERSET DB FLY'S

4 sets, 100kg on smith, 25kg db's, 12-15 reps.

really annoyed, was starting well. shoulder still sore and ribs feel bruised, oh well live and learn huh, stick with what you know!!

t3 added yesterday, am very tired now, gonna nap.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bet that was a toughie for the midsection mate,last time i failed on my own i was left with blood blisters,and that was only 130k,nearly happened with 180 on close grip last week,unracking big weight by yourself puts loads of strain on the shoulder joints imo,i hear crunches when i do it ,you wouldve made the lift cos unracking is much harder than the actual fcuking rep:lol:

180 is yours next week with a spotter testy!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> bet that was a toughie for the midsection mate,last time i failed on my own i was left with blood blisters,and that was only 130k,nearly happened with 180 on close grip last week,unracking big weight by yourself puts loads of strain on the shoulder joints imo,i hear crunches when i do it ,you wouldve made the lift cos unracking is much harder than the actual fcuking rep:lol:
> 
> 180 is yours next week with a spotter testy!


it was mate! and my ribs, groin and legs!! :cursing: was not good, im predicting some nice bruising tommorow! unracking definatley is hardest part and i felt same shoulder cruch thing when i did 160, although i was confident another 20 kilo's wouldnt make too much difference, i was wrong!!

think im gonna leave the big benching to you, jw and jp ect, im outta my comfort zone, ill try 165 for reps next week


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

on a side note, dont know whether its the tren, heat, todays workout (which must have shot my bp) but all i wanna do is sleep!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

We all have our strengths mate,yours is shoulders,your bb row is also massive mate,my pb for them is 170 for 5 i think.......but im onto you:thumb:

Hope you are feeling okay tomorrow bigman!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> We all have our strengths mate,yours is shoulders,your bb row is also massive mate,my pb for them is 170 for 5 i think.......but im onto you:thumb:
> 
> Hope you are feeling okay tomorrow bigman!


yeah yours is chest, tris mine shoulders, upper back. arms are coming along now too although ive buillt them with moderate weight tbh..

ill have to up my game to stay ahead then 

felling much better today thanks, decent nights sleep definatley helped. off to train legs...


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

just finished leg session, again only person in weights room today, and was only 3 people in entire gym!! considering it has around a 1000 members its pretty mad. just dont get most people, bit of good weather and everyday life is out the window :confused1:

anyway, gym air con is broke so blistering heat, didnt fancy mega heavy training session.

5 sets squats, main sets, 200kg x10, 210 x 10, 220x5

leg pess

hack squats

leg extensions

leg curls

calves 8 sets. done.

sweated bucket loads, no headaches today, bp seems fine. one thing im wondering about tren, whats peoples experiences with fat loss on it? not seeing too much, remember when first used tren was syntrop tren e, 400mg a week, was leanest ive ever been, was eatingf chocolate bars, crisps and crap and still shedding weight!

side note, sex drive is raging, mast must be building up now..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I think when i was on tren i was leaner than normal,still fat though:lol:and it took a while for me to notice tbh,i can tell when i look back at my pics when i was on it mate,not so much at the time:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I think when i was on tren i was leaner than normal,still fat though:lol:and it took a while for me to notice tbh,i can tell when i look back at my pics when i was on it mate,not so much at the time:lol:


lol, maybe i have i just cant see it? weight is up 4lbs since starting the tren, some muscle gain for sure, maybe i expect too much, just that first tren experience was amazing! ill post pic next weekend as have a night off, and will be out gun whoring


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:may join you when im all tanned with abs,cuts and loads of other crap:wink:

Be a couple of months at least though mate:thumbdown:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hows the bp on the Tren Ace mate? You eating/drinking celery/juice or taking celery seed extract

tabs to help?

How much you gained up to press testaholic? What are your thoughts on the lab, is it a new lab??

Sorry for all the questions bro

Must of been a b1tch with 180 on your chest, pmsl at the no balls joke, at least the gear

is g2g:lol:

PS, did you get your other problem sorted ie HCG, viagra?? Had similar myself in the past!!

Normally on the nest for 30-40 mins and I'm fecking shattered in this heat:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hows the bp on the Tren Ace mate? You eating/drinking celery/juice or taking celery seed extract
> 
> tabs to help?
> 
> ...


hey mate, sorry dont quit enderstand highlighted bit, how much have i gained? or how much have i gained on my press?

BP is highish 144 systolic but for me on tren thats pretty damn good, celery has definatley helped. i eat 4 sticks twice a day. i will be getting the seed extract tabs also.

haha yeah 180 on my chest was a very sore experience, lesson learnt as far as balls go i havent had any for months tbh :lol: :lol:

yeah other problem all sorted thanks mate, hcg was the key for sure :thumbup1:

yes specialized labs uk, as far as im aware is very new, so far rate it highly, looks good, has no PIP, and is doing what its supposed to.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Evening test:thumbup1:i think tel means how much have you gained upto now mate!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Evening test:thumbup1:i think tel means how much have you gained upto now mate!


evening big man, ahh i see cheers. :thumb:

i have gained around 5lbs, although i look much more vascular and tighter. so could be little drop in fat too. have made some nice little strength gains also


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Evening test:thumbup1:i think tel means how much have you gained upto now mate!


Correct, must be my Yorkshire accent



Testaholic said:


> evening big man, ahh i see cheers. :thumb:
> 
> i have gained around 5lbs, although i look much more vascular and tighter. so could be little drop in fat too. have made some nice little strength gains also


Nice:thumbup1:

144 ain't bad tbh, last time I was on Tren I got my bp taken at ASDA and it was 185/119:rolleye:

The asst nearly had an heart attack, never mind me:lol:

Few sticks of celery and I was fine, mind, I do hate shopping:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Correct, must be my Yorkshire accent
> 
> Nice:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


cheers, yeah i was in hospital a few years back with hypertension, systolic was 170 that was on axio tri tren, so i know this time celery is doing job, am keeping close eye on it mind.

that is very high mate, take it trens a no go for you then?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> cheers, yeah i was in hospital a few years back with hypertension, systolic was 170 that was on axio tri tren, so i know this time celery is doing job, am keeping close eye on it mind.
> 
> that is very high mate, take it trens a no go for you then?


You were hospitalised with it then, how did they deal with it??

I've had small Tren cycles with no problems, or no problems once I've sorted

the bp out. Gotta love Test/Tren cycles:thumbup1:

I have one of them monitors now and test at least once pwk, 120/80 most of

the time now:thumbup1:

That reading could of been caused by some orals I was having as well, don't get

on well with any oral generally speaking.

I do think celery is great for bp though, I'm told if you juice it then its even

better, in fact I got warned to watch for it going too low.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> You were hospitalised with it then, how did they deal with it??
> 
> I've had small Tren cycles with no problems, or no problems once I've sorted
> 
> ...


yeah was a 3-4 years ago, was stupid, was using 600mg tren a week, 900mg sust and few orals, stupid cycle. was taken to hospital and given bp meds, and had to continue taking diclofenac i think it was called for a few weeks.

tbh i dont actually like tren all that much, only using it for its body comp benefits. when im 'bulking' i prefer test/npp anyday!! :thumbup1:

didnt know that about celery, may have to invest in a juicer, makes taking it easier too 

cheers. :beer:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hm im lookin to try tren next cycle. ill be careful with dosing then


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

right another jab done, 1ml of each tren, mast and test today. went in left glute, was a horrible jab!! first off, ran outta alcohol wipes so had to use listerine, then once pin was in, aspirated, no blood, started pushing plunger and nothing really happened, had to push very hard to get the oil moving, took about 3 mins to get 2.5ml in, im guessing scar tissue build up? gave up on last 0.5ml. gear wastage... :cursing: and when took pin out blood spurted everywhere...

glute is still hurting, always get paranoid when a jab doesnt go smoothly now.

i dont know if its the tren, heat or both but im irritable as fck! threw phone against wall when boss rang to say i had compulsary team building exersise tommorow :2guns:

got to gym and completley forgot what was due to train lol, i guessed tris/delts but realize now should have been back/bi's :laugh:

not really with it today but anyway:

DB SHOULDER PRESS

warm up

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

56kg x 10

60kg x 10 NEW PB

62.5kg x 9 and 1 assisted NEW PB

DIPS:

4 sets, main set bodyweight plus 40kg hanging THINK THAT MAY BE NEW PB?

MILITARY PRESS

100kg x 10

110 x 10

120 x 10

125 x 8

4 sets OVERHEAD CABLE EXTENSIONS

4 sets DB SIDE RASISES SUPERSET WITH OVERHEAD DB TRI EXTNSNS

25KG x 12 (same weight used for both exercises and same reps)

30kg x 10

32 kg x 8

36kg x 6

4 sets PUSHDOWNS SUPERSET WITH REAR LATERALS


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> hm im lookin to try tren next cycle. ill be careful with dosing then


I'd start low Dom, its the dogs danglies but its not for everyone, I'm like Testaholic,

love what it does but hate the sides, I'd say its the best lb for lb AAS by far.

Massive strength and leans you out:thumbup1:

Personally I'd never run it with orals, especially Dbol, thats a personal thing though

Saying all that I've only run it twice at low doses, 600/200 was one and only 750 test/150 Tren/150 deca

but with orals when I had the bp issues (185/119)

I've been very tetchy on Tren before, lost my job when I was on it due to an

incident with a fellow worker:rolleye:

Be careful test:thumbup1:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'd start low Dom, its the dogs danglies but its not for everyone, I'm like Testaholic,
> 
> love what it does but hate the sides, I'd say its the best lb for lb AAS by far.
> 
> ...


sound advise right there :thumbup1: . yeah im very tetchy on tren, had a blazin row with my boss yesterday. not good.

ok, 1ml tren, 1ml mast, 1/2ml test in right bicep today, most ive put in a bicep thus far, PIP is quite severe tbh, and im meant to be training back in the next hour :cursing:

will update when i get back.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

back from training, had a morning session which is a rare thing for me. was worried about energy levels as only had one meal (50g whey, 50g oats, bannana, and 20g nuts) but 30mg eph sorted that.

awesome workout,

again a NEW PB.

deadlift 275kg x 1. :thumbup1:

even got a well done nod from the powerlifter guys so starting to match my size with strength now. off out for celebratory meal, will update when back


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

2 workouts 4 pb's,we have a fcuking animal on our hands i reckontell you what testy,you are impressing me more than anyone here ever has mate:thumbup1:

Keep smashing barriers bigman!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> 2 workouts 4 pb's,we have a fcuking animal on our hands i reckontell you what testy,you are impressing me more than anyone here ever has mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Keep smashing barriers bigman!


thanks mate :thumb: , hmmm yeah but only a case of a few extra reps or kg's here and there, but thats what should be happening when running a compound like tren IMO. saying that mast i find always boosts strength a bit too. im hoping for a new PB on bench press next week, dont think will happen tho..


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

btw just in case anyone was curious after deads it was:

wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

bent over rows 4 sets

machine pullovers 4 sets

close grip machine row, few pump sets

hams

4sets SLDL's superset with lying ham curls


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats some good weight there, only 60kg in front of me:rolleye:

How was work today?? Better I hope


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Thats some good weight there, only 60kg in front of me:rolleye:
> 
> How was work today?? Better I hope


thanks mate, ill get to 300kg one day....i hope...lol

215 is still a good weight mate :thumbup1:

well thankfully i had a day off today, am working tommorow night, (different job) but am back to face thje boss's wrath friday..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I see no bb row pb this week though?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always do deads last if i do them at all. it pumps up my lower back so much i can barely train after it.

nice lifting though gorilla boy


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I see no bb row pb this week though?


lol, no :no:, maxed out on the deads. that was my only pb.

might leave out deads next week and do BB rows first


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i always do deads last if i do them at all. it pumps up my lower back so much i can barely train after it.
> 
> nice lifting though gorilla boy


haha :laugh: thanks dom. fck doing them last, grip wouldnt even hold on to 150kg :cursing: . i usually do them second but have switched around a bit


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> i always do deads last if i do them at all. it pumps up my lower back so much i can barely train after it.
> 
> nice lifting though gorilla boy


On orals Dom???



Little thing I've learnt that takes back pump away almost immediately is stationary bike

Sounds weird but works for me, must be something to do with the mechanics

of peddaling?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i use straps for most things as i get terrible forearm craps when i dont, even on pressing movenets it aggravates it.

do you do double overhand grip or the conventional grip? i always do double overhand as i feel it better on both sides of my back, eventhough cant go anywherar near as heavy.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> On orals Dom???


no mate. my lower back is weak as i never trained it from day 1. ive only started doing deadlifts in the last 3 months ish


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i use straps for most things as i get terrible forearm craps when i dont, even on pressing movenets it aggravates it.
> 
> do you do double overhand grip or the conventional grip? i always do double overhand as i feel it better on both sides of my back, eventhough cant go anywherar near as heavy.


yeah i use starps on all my pulls but my grip is still exhausted by the end, no way i could do deads last, altho obviously some do.

double overhand grip all the way mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> *yeah i use starps on all my pulls* but my grip is still exhausted by the end, no way i could do deads last, altho obviously some do.
> 
> double overhand grip all the way mate :thumbup1:


we have a weakness :001_tt2:

just when i thought you were unstopable :lol:

your using test300 arent you? my mate is using the t400 and pain free good gains simular to yours


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> we have a weakness :001_tt2:
> 
> just when i thought you were unstopable :lol:
> 
> your using test300 arent you? my mate is using the t400 and pain free good gains simular to yours


:laugh: everyone has a weakness, mine is my grip, plus i bodybuild so its ok :whistling:

yeah test 300, nice blend. am tempted with the t400...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im starting a course of the S.L. Test400 tonight,ill be doing a test only course this time,the norm per week is 1g for me so im not 100% sure what dose to run,i was thinking 2g when no other AAS are involved,will have to keep on top of gyno though!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Im starting a course of the S.L. Test400 tonight,ill be doing a test only course this time,the norm per week is 1g for me so im not 100% sure what dose to run,i was thinking 2g when no other AAS are involved,will have to keep on top of gyno though!


let us know how you get on bigman :thumbup1: , and what PIP is like.

what have you got in place for gyno prevention?

p.s thought you were cutting? :laugh:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

What is the breakdown of the T300 & 400?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why are you using the t300 instead of t400 testy?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> let us know how you get on bigman :thumbup1: , and what PIP is like.
> 
> what have you got in place for gyno prevention?
> 
> ...


I am:lol:gotta help preserve mass and aid fat loss.........thats the plan anyway:laugh:got some aromasin mate,will have to acquire more though!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Brandl said:


> What is the breakdown of the T300 & 400?


not sure on the t400, but test 300 is just simply 150mg test enanthate, 150mg test cypionate..


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why are you using the t300 instead of t400 testy?


ive yet to have a confirmation that the t400 is PIP free, testy not like PIP lol



Dsahna said:


> I am:lol:gotta help preserve mass and aid fat loss.........thats the plan anyway:laugh:got some aromasin mate,will have to acquire more though!


hahaha :lol: , yeah i see your thinking there :thumbup1: :laugh:. 2g should do it! lol

never used aromasin always have the trusted dex.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Just put 5ml into left delt,i usually have trouble with scar tissue similar to testys last jab,decided to go in on an angleproblem solved,went in nice and smooth,delt is tight but thats normal with 5ml:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

5ml = 2g? have you been that high before?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No mate,ive reached 2g on a mixture of gear but not test alone


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Just read though this. Fair play mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

PIP REPORT!!!!!

There is none! :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> PIP REPORT!!!!!
> 
> There is none! :thumb:


5ml t400 and no PIP 

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pure steel me mate:whistling: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Just put 5ml into left delt,i usually have trouble with scar tissue similar to testys last jab,decided to go in on an angleproblem solved,went in nice and smooth,delt is tight but thats normal with 5ml:lol:


Can't help feeling thats not the best idea Ive heard, would of been better with

smaller doses of test/tren/mast to aid the cut:rolleyes:

Thought you were gonna go on a cruise dose, 3-500 mg would of been ok, if you

lose strength then it'll just make the rebound cycle better IMO:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Can't help feeling thats not the best idea Ive heard, would of been better with
> 
> smaller doses of test/tren/mast to aid the cut:rolleyes:
> 
> ...


True,its not the smartest move ive ever made Tel,im just too fcuking paranoid about losing hard earned muscle mate:crying:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> True,its not the smartest move ive ever made Tel,im just too fcuking paranoid about losing hard earned muscle mate:crying:


Probably explains why you get so down when your PCT or off, pmsl like we all don't:rolleye:

Mate I used to feel exactly the same, but I'm almost certain this will change when you see whats underneath.

I've only been dieting for 8 weeks out of a few years and I'll tell you my mindset

has totally changed, no longer need the big lifts (although there still nice) but concentrating

on squeezing and keeping constant pressure on muscle is more important, I want/need

to grow:thumb:

But I do feel a bit small:lol: down to 15/5 from 16/5


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Probably explains why you get so down when your PCT or off, pmsl like we all don't:rolleye:
> 
> Mate I used to feel exactly the same, but I'm almost certain this will change when you see whats underneath.
> 
> ...


Im a power man set in stone Tel...........BUT theres no reason why i cant have a godly physique at the same time:thumb:im getting there mate,feeling much fitter already,no bloat,can see a difference in the mirror already believe it or not and im not bothered about losing weight anymore,ive lost 8lbs but some will be water:thumbup1:

I dont know if its good or bad but i may be too strict with my diet if theres such a thing:lol:i have nothing at all on top of my actual diet,wont even have one poxy sweet incase it fcuks things up!!

Do you recommend a day when i can cheat just to refill glycogen and keep sanity in check! :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Im a power man set in stone Tel...........BUT theres no reason why i cant have a godly physique at the same time:thumb:im getting there mate,feeling much fitter already,no bloat,can see a difference in the mirror already believe it or not and im not bothered about losing weight anymore,ive lost 8lbs but some will be water:thumbup1:
> 
> I dont know if its good or bad but i may be too strict with my diet if theres such a thing:lol:i have nothing at all on top of my actual diet,wont even have one poxy sweet incase it fcuks things up!!
> 
> Do you recommend a day when i can cheat just to refill glycogen and keep sanity in check! :whistling:


Enough hijacking for one day, we'll take it to your journal


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont know why your bothering to cut down dshana, i wouldnt if i was you


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Im a power man set in stone Tel...........BUT theres no reason why i cant *have a godly physique* at the same time:thumb:im getting there mate,*feeling much fitter already,no bloat,can see a difference in the mirror already* believe it or not and im not bothered about losing weight anymore,ive lost 8lbs but some will be water:thumbup1:
> 
> I dont know if its good or bad but i may be too strict with my diet if theres such a thing:lol:i have nothing at all on top of my actual diet,wont even have one poxy sweet incase it fcuks things up!!
> 
> Do you recommend a day when i can cheat just to refill glycogen and keep sanity in check! :whistling:





BigDom86 said:


> i dont know why your bothering to cut down dshana, i wouldnt if i was you


 :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hes fine the way he is, dont change him, : :stuart: :


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> hes fine the way he is, dont change him, : :stuart: :


Looks like you have a nice waistline domi just want a slice of that pie mate:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i want a slice of your back pie lol

that sounded so wrong lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i want a slice of your back pie lol
> 
> that sounded so wrong lol


 :lol: :lol:didn't know you were 'like that' mate


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> hes fine the way he is, dont change him, : :stuart: :


awww doms such a sweet lad :innocent: , lol

gotta say big D's approach is rather unconventional but hey if weights coming off all good, very brave on the 5ml t400, amazed no pip. still i expect some good gains and improvements as thats a fair amount of test :thumbup1: .


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> PIP REPORT!!!!!
> 
> There is none! :thumb:


What is the breakdown of the T400 mate?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

right UPDATE,

Right bicep has some nice swelling today, no pain but nice swellage which makes for some awesome peak when traing biceps.

todays training bi's only:

one arm preacher machine

4 sets, 20 x 15, 30 x 12, 40 x 12, 55 x 10 (dunno what that equates to in real weight)

incline dumbell curls:

4sets, 10x 22, 10 x 26, 8x 30, 8x 30

barbell curls:

cant go heavy as have wrist problem, 4 sets, nice form reps

concentration curls

3 sets, back to back

40x 6, 30x 8, 20x 10

done, biceps pumped to feck, looked great. am off out tonight, will take few pics no doubt :whistling: 

side note:

left half upper back very stiff and sore, i think from now on no more 1 rep maxes on deads...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> awww doms such a sweet lad :innocent: , lol
> 
> gotta say big D's approach is rather unconventional but hey if weights coming off all good, very brave on the 5ml t400, amazed no pip. still i expect some good gains and improvements as thats a fair amount of test :thumbup1: .


Evening testy

Strength gains will definitely slow down but i still want the odd pb,or at least to stay the same:lol:

Its the fat loss that im after in the next couple of months,after that i may cruise for at least a whole week then blast again with a hunger for pb smashing:thumb:

Honestly no pip off the 5ml mate,very nice jab for a change though

Ps the week part was a joke:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pure coincidence that you trained biceps before you go out whoring tonight donning tight tee:thumb:haha

Take care of that back mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Evening testy
> 
> Strength gains will definitely slow down but i still want the odd pb,or at least to stay the same:lol:
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to feel like a dosing baby in here, fvck 5ml in one delt head, and

no PIP

You'll have to let me know how you get on with that mate, I'm jabbing about

9 times a week atm, whatever possesed me to do short acting esters only God himself know:rolleyes:

Finished in 5 days thank fvck, feel like a pin cushion:lol:

You wouldn't last a week:rolleye:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Pure coincidence that you trained biceps before you go out whoring tonight donning tight tee:thumb:haha
> 
> Take care of that back mate! :thumbup1:


You doing chest just before you hit the pub Testy, chest & bi's, chest & bi's

Thats all they train in my gym, its hilarious really, true story

Lad made a point of coming up to me to tell me he was training legs today, have

never seen him train fvck all but chest shoulders tri's and bi's, you know the type.

His leg workout consisted of the adductors/abductors machine, the one where

you push in from legs apart and then push out from legs together, I kid you not:lol: :lol:

Hed did about 10 sets, he stopped turning round to look at me for approval after

set 4 coz I was p1ssing my pants with laughter:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Pure coincidence that you trained biceps before you go out whoring tonight donning tight tee:thumb:haha
> 
> Take care of that back mate! :thumbup1:


errrrr whatever makes you think that, just pure luck of what was left to train :whistling: :whistling:  .

will do mate, if i can get the misses to get of her lazy ass and give me a massage that may help 



tel3563 said:


> You doing chest just before you hit the pub Testy, chest & bi's, chest & bi's
> 
> Thats all they train in my gym, its hilarious really, true story
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: some people ay, the amount of times i tell people that training legs is beneficial not only so entire body looks complete but also because training legs helps other bodyparts, big release of gh after training legs ect.

i do however have a confession to make.........

for first 18months of training i didnt train legs 

in my defense my training partner had a degenerative hip and physically couldnt, so i didnt either  .


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'm beginning to feel like a dosing baby in here, fvck 5ml in one delt head, and
> 
> no PIP
> 
> ...


I doubt i would last a day with 9 jabs mate:lol:what sites do you do Tel?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Legs are commencing on sunday:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> I doubt i would last a day with 9 jabs mate:lol:what sites do you do Tel?


delts, quads, glutes, chest, tri's, did bi's once, NEVER again

9 jabs a week mate, pmsl, 9 jabs a day for 8 weeks and I'd look like a collander:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> delts, quads, glutes, chest, tri's, did bi's once, NEVER again
> 
> 9 jabs a week mate, pmsl, 9 jabs a day for 8 weeks and I'd look like a collander:lol:


why no bi's? i love them :thumb: .

what cycle you running if you dont mind asking? most ive ever done is 4 a week..


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had the worst bruising ever, and it interfered with training a fair bit as they hurt like hell,

probably opening up pip but never the less, have heard too many nasty stories to be bothered with them again.

test prop 125mg eod, npp100mg eod, test cyp base 325mg pwk, last 3 weeks been on stanz and prov as well, 100mg

Some lean gain but fat loss has been good along with strength kept up on 2k+ cals less than

normal maintenance (I've dropped cals gradually over the 8 wks)

I'm happy with it but am soooooo looking forward to a rebound blast in about 8 weeks

Probably do 6 weeks of high dose for me, tren, test and mast:thumbup1:

Yet to decide the numbers

I fvcked up the dosing of the short acting esters when I think about it, should

of been more IMO

but we live and learn


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Just put 5ml into left delt,i usually have trouble with scar tissue similar to testys last jab,decided to go in on an angleproblem solved,went in nice and smooth,delt is tight but thats normal with 5ml:lol:


your my hero :thumb:

but i dont follow in heros footsteps


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dan look on the side of the SL label and can you tell me what is the breakdown of the t400?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> your my hero :thumb:
> 
> but i dont follow in heros footsteps


hes a nutter aint he. he uses greens too lol im a baby still on oranges :innocent:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> your my hero :thumb:
> 
> but i dont follow in heros footsteps


 :lol: :lol::lol:i dont blame you mate,tbh i can no longer reach my ass and havent tried any other site except biceps and it was not fcuking nice mate:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> dan look on the side of the SL label and can you tell me what is the breakdown of the t400?


100mg/ml test phenylpropionate

150mg/ml test cypionate

150mg/ml test decanoate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> hes a nutter aint he. he uses greens too lol im a baby still on oranges :innocent:


Must admit,i dug a blue out for that mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers ^^

a blue whats going on :stuart:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Must be gan saft mate:eek:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

quick entry before i go to work, no training today, rest day.

1ml mast, tren, test today, another horrible jab, pin literally bounced off my glute when i tried to push pin in!! :confused1: had to move an inch lower and still it was tough to get it in. thinking i generally need a break from jabbing soon...

test/mast/tren combo taking real effect now, looking much drier, more vascular and look tighter round mid section. have clearly lost bodyfat. but still managed few PB's :thumbup1: . gotta love tren :rockon:

is becoming noticeable im running tren tho, very irritable and short with people, had a few comments about how unpleasant i am to be around at the moment. oh well cant have it all..lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

WTF are they on about:confused1:yer a proper teddy bear testy


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> WTF are they on about:confused1:yer a proper teddy bear testy


lol.  . was suprisingly relaxed on the doors 2nite, despite assisting in an arrest, proves them wrong lol

hows the t400? id expect the 500mg pprop to be kicking in nicely now?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> lol.  . was suprisingly relaxed on the doors 2nite, despite assisting in an arrest, proves them wrong lol
> 
> hows the t400? id expect the 500mg pprop to be kicking in nicely now?


Whats your door job like mate?

I thought sex drive was up a bit last night mate but ive got bench later so i'll see how i feel during that,its strange when cutting mate,i haven't got a clue what to expect

I got another deadlift pb the other day,fcuking shyte compared to yours mind at 210k but its going up:lol:theres a vid of it but im in my fcuking boxers:whistling:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Whats your door job like mate?
> 
> I thought sex drive was up a bit last night mate but ive got bench later so i'll see how i feel during that,its strange when cutting mate,i haven't got a clue what to expect
> 
> I got another deadlift pb the other day,fcuking shyte compared to yours mind at 210k but its going up:lol:theres a vid of it but im in my fcuking boxers:whistling:


its a laugh at times and a good crack but other times its a headache and just not worth doing. last nite was just one of those nights, kick off after kick off, ive made a lot of enemies recently...

well id expect some decent results off of 2g, although highest i went was 1.5g test and it completley killed my appetite which ruined my cycle tbh..

210 is reasonable mate :thumbup1: , ill have to check it out, boxers ay, nice... :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> quick entry before i go to work, no training today, rest day.
> 
> 1ml mast, tren, test today, another horrible jab, pin literally bounced off my glute when i tried to push pin in!! :confused1: had to move an inch lower and still it was tough to get it in. thinking i generally need a break from jabbing soon...
> 
> ...


Is it tren ace or enth mate?? Know what you mean with the short tempered stuff

Always feel like an idiot after as well:rolleye:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is it tren ace or enth mate?? Know what you mean with the short tempered stuff
> 
> Always feel like an idiot after as well:rolleye:


lol. its tren ace mate, as far as im aware thats all they do...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive had tren-e at 400mg p/w before,it was good but from what i've read tren-a is a killer for temper:cursing:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tren a made me very short tempered but that also had something to do with dieting lol. Can't wait to try tren whilst bulking in october


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Tren a made me very short tempered but that also had something to do with dieting lol. Can't wait to try tren whilst bulking in october


yeah tren makes me very irritable, good luck with tren on a bulk, just keep constant eye on bp, personaly i wouldnt dream of using tren other than when dieting.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Whats your door job like mate?
> 
> I thought sex drive was up a bit last night mate but ive got bench later so i'll see how i feel during that,its strange when cutting mate,i haven't got a clue what to expect
> 
> I got another deadlift pb the other day,fcuking shyte compared to yours mind at 210k but its going up:lol:theres a vid of it *but im in my fcuking boxers* :whistling:


and i wouldnt want it any other way :thumb:

they do tren e200 too testohlic :beer:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cant wait till i finish this cycle and then wait a few months then start my next cycle with some tren


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> and i wouldnt want it any other way :thumb:
> 
> they do tren e200 too testohlic :beer:


*You loving the boxers mate?*


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> yeah tren makes me very irritable, good luck with tren on a bulk, just keep constant eye on bp, personaly i wouldnt dream of using tren other than when dieting.


My BP is nearly always low so that shouldn't be an issue but i will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> My BP is nearly always low so that shouldn't be an issue but i will keep an eye on it.


lucky man, wish i could say some :cursing: . you should have a nice productive cycle then :thumb:

cheers jjb1, didnt know they did tren e.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

chest training:

BENCH PRESS

work sets,

150 x 10

155 x 10

160 x 9

165 x 5

getting really fed up with my bench pressing as of late, my bench is crap for a guy my size, see some stocky polish guys, who i must have at least 30lbs of muscle on do more than me, i know i dont train for strength but its annoying.

one of the powerlifter guys said that its my structure, im too wide for the narrow bench, i think hes just being kind isnt he? :confused1:

anyway.

Incline dumbell press

4 sets, used 60's for all 4 sets, 10, 10, 9, 7

machine press:

4 sets, stacked, 12, 12, 10, 8

high incline superset with flies

4 sets

cable crossovers

3 sets back to back, 55kg, 50kg , 45 kg, 12, 12, 10

finished with abs.

side note:

back still in pain from deadlift, bp is elevated today, gonna up the celery and get a juicer.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Honestly mate,if you can get 5 with 165 you can pìss all over 180k,not only that,your previous sets will be taking alot out of you,afew weeks with a powerlifter who knows his benching and you will be on the road to 200+,i really believe you are capable:thumbup1:

I reckon the width thing is tripe though:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Honestly mate,if you can get 5 with 165 you can pìss all over 180k,not only that,your previous sets will be taking alot out of you,afew weeks with a powerlifter who knows his benching and you will be on the road to 200+,i really believe you are capable:thumbup1:
> 
> I reckon the width thing is tripe though:lol:


yeah thought as much, especially when ive seen vids of gunter shlierkamp (sorry if spelt wrong) doing massive benching!

its annoying id like to step aside from the barbell bench but our dumbells just aint heavy enough!!!!

well guess the important thing is i reckon if i said i could bench 200, most would believe to be fair....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All depends what you want mate,i may bench a little more but you dwarf me physique wise!


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Brandl said:


> What is the breakdown of the T400 mate?


sry for my ignorance but what does PIP stand for?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

stew121 said:


> sry for my ignorance but what does PIP stand for?


Post injection pain.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

time for some whorage...as promised from thursday night....think you can see thie bi shot has worked in my favour 

bit.bmp


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looking shìt hot mate,chest is fcuking awesome! :thumb:

TWÄT!! :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking hench there :rolleye:

I do hope you have an ugly face

Arms looking very vascular as well


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Looking shìt hot mate,chest is fcuking awesome! :thumb:
> 
> TWÄT!! :cursing:


:laugh:, thanks mate :thumb: , you see my point about my chest develpoment and benching? just very odd.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Looking hench there :rolleye:
> 
> I do hope you have an ugly face
> 
> Arms looking very vascular as well


 :lol: yeah i is well ugly, :crying:

thanks mate, tren, mast definatley doing there trick, loving this combo :rockon:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

training update:

been in foul mood all day, was happy to to gym and away from everything, although was annoyed when i saw all benches and smith machine was taken :cursing: so had to start with machine press:

delts/tris

machine press

warm up, followed by stack x 15

stack plus 15kg x 10

stack plus 20 kg x 8

stack plus 20kg + bricks x 8

4 sets military press

12, 10, 8, 6

4 sets dumbell side laterals

main set was using the 40's for good reps  , dunno if thats a pb but best ive done in a while :thumbup1:

4 sets dips

bodyweight plus 10kg x 10

plus 15 x 10

plus 20 x 10

just bodyweight x 13

4 sets pushdowns

4 sets skulls

DONE.

All in all very good workout, heavy lifting (for me) thru entire workout, had some nice comments about how much leaner im looking.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wtf side laterals with 40kg dumbells?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> wtf side laterals with 40kg dumbells?


yup


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

40k laterals ffs:lol:good workout,and a nice pat on the gorillas back for lean comments


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how is that even possible lol. swear not even pros do that


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> 40k laterals ffs:lol:good workout,and a nice pat on the gorillas back for lean comments


:laugh: yeah i was getting some wtf looks lol. thanks mate, first time worn a vest in ages, felt good today



BigDom86 said:


> how is that even possible lol. swear not even pros do that


ooooooh you calling me out Dom? lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate ive called you out about 5 times now lmfao, think you would get the message by now and don the gimpmask and get a vid up


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> mate ive called you out about 5 times now lmfao, think you would get the message by now and don the gimpmask and get a vid up


hahaha, you know one day i might just suprise you lol :laugh:

just to prove a point tho, this guy is a pro, read what he says he does for lateral raises  page 2

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/76595-marius-dohne-new-ifbb-pro-3.html


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

**** wtf lol  i feel like a pussy now :< going to cry in the corner for a bit


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's mad lol out of my league i'll just watch and learn


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> hahaha, you know one day i might just suprise you lol :laugh:
> 
> just to prove a point tho, this guy is a pro, read what he says he does for lateral raises  page 2
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/76595-marius-dohne-new-ifbb-pro-3.html


Look at the size of his shoulders though...BOULDER SHOULDERS!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

indeed monster :thumbup1: , you saying i got tiny shoulders then bud? :laugh:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

1ml test, tren, mast in right quad, perfect jab.  gonna train legs in a bit.

bit of an odd mood today, had a bad night on doors last night, had a lad that was ejected go for one of my collegues, he nutted him and took off his belt, i grabbed him took him to the ground and choked him out, one of his mates carried him (literally) away. finished my shift at 3am, got home and around 3:45, 3 lads started trying to kick in my door, one of them was the guy i had taken out earlier, they had followed me home, i was ready for war but my fiancee was absolutley terrified, she begged me not to go outside so i didnt, they eventually got bored and fcked off but the whole thing has scared the mrs. with a baby on the way i just dont know if this is all worth it anymore..

side note:

switching to letro today, been using adex, do i just switch over or is there a specific protocol i need to follow?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Why the switch bigman?

All the best with what you decide to do about the door work testy,you are a brave man to work the doors in the first place so you have my respect!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Why the switch bigman?
> 
> All the best with what you decide to do about the door work testy,you are a brave man to work the doors in the first place so you have my respect!


ordered letro by mistake :laugh:. so its what ive got now.lol

thanks mate, a year ago that would have ended very differently. think my biggest problem is working same area i live in. may consider working in a different city.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

testicle do you have any pics up?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> testicle do you have any pics up?


of what? lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your penis preferably. but was thinking just the usual guns or something? lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> your penis preferably. but was thinking just the usual guns or something? lol


lol, yeah page 11 i think. ill put it here too. no penis shots tho sorry :laugh:

bit[1].bmp


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cant you embed it or upload it or something, firefox wont let me download


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> ordered letro by mistake :laugh:. so its what ive got now.lol
> 
> thanks mate, a year ago that would have ended very differently. think my biggest problem is working same area i live in. may consider working in a different city.


Only way id do that work is in another place where i know very few people mate,wouldnt plan on making any friends other than the lads id be working with either,cant let feelings blurr your judgement when lives can be at risk!

Letro by mistake:lol:some lad,i have no experience using letro so i cant comment bigman!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Only way id do that work is in another place where i know very few people mate,wouldnt plan on making any friends other than the lads id be working with either,cant let feelings blurr your judgement when lives can be at risk!
> 
> Letro by mistake:lol:some lad,i have no experience using letro so i cant comment bigman!


yeah exactly mate, it can become a real problem, been at same venue now for 2 years. maybe time for a change.

letro i dont mind, was a mistake but not a problem lol. wanna kill my sex drive anyway :laugh:

no training today as gym i go to to train legs was shut today :cursing: and no point doing legs in fitness first. update tommorow.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Kill your sex drive:lol:whatever for mate?

Good luck with the training tomorrow,any pb's in the pipeline?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Kill your sex drive:lol:whatever for mate?
> 
> Good luck with the training tomorrow,any pb's in the pipeline?


the missus is pregnant....found out jan 27th....had sex 4 times since then....4 times!!!! :cursing:

cant stand it anymore , just dont even wanna think about sex if not getting it :crying: ,

doubt get any pb's on squats, am quite dry at the moment,i suffer knee problems, can only go above 220 if running npp, deca ect. same applies to hack squats.

probably just go thru the motions tommorow, nothing special.


----------



## Terrawatt (May 22, 2010)

Testaholic said:


> the missus is pregnant....found out jan 27th....had sex 4 times since then....4 times!!!! :cursing:
> 
> cant stand it anymore , just dont even wanna think about sex if not getting it :crying: ,
> 
> ...


I know how you feel mate. The wife is 4 months now. I'll be lucky if I ever get it again :cursing: once a month is about right. [email protected] I know.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Terrawatt said:


> I know how you feel mate. The wife is 4 months now. I'll be lucky if I ever get it again :cursing: once a month is about right. [email protected] I know.


Yeah it sucks mate, just want sex drive to be killed as its driving me crazy, especially as im running mast.

trained legs today,

squats only a few sets, after 4th rep of 210kg knees just started playing up so abandonded.

same with hack squats, got to 200kg for few reps and pain in knees was too much :cursing:

just did 4 sets light weight leg press

6 sets leg extensions (heavy on these)

few sets one leg extensions, toes pointed in then out.

ham curls superset with lying ham curls

done. nothing special tbh....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Better than my last zero volume leg session bigman:lol:

Do you wear knee wraps mate?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Better than my last zero volume leg session bigman:lol:
> 
> Do you wear knee wraps mate?


lol yeah i heard you had a good session :laugh:

havent got any mate at present, you reckon its worth getting them? probably an obvious answer? lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd say that knee wraps are a false sense of security like wearing a lifting belt.

If your knee's can't do something that you want them to then don't do it until they can?Build upto it.

There will some sort of muscle imbalance or weakness there somewhere thats causing the knee problems i bet.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> Yeah it sucks mate, just want sex drive to be killed as its driving me crazy, especially as im running mast.


Get some deca or npp, keeps mine under control at the right dose, although

I am an ageing fvcker:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I'd say that knee wraps are a false sense of security like wearing a lifting belt.
> 
> If your knee's can't do something that you want them to then don't do it until they can?Build upto it.
> 
> There will some sort of muscle imbalance or weakness there somewhere thats causing the knee problems i bet.


hmm see your point there mate, although for what its worth i also wear a back belt lol as have lower back issues too lol. im only in my 20's ffs...i should never have worked my youth on a building site illegally :cursing: :laugh:

well im first to admit my legs arent huge and nowhere near upper bodys standard but dont think theyre weak or small, if theres a muscle weakness or imbalance i dont know where or why?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Get some deca or npp, keeps mine under control at the right dose, although
> 
> I am an ageing fvcker:lol:


:laugh: saving that for the winter  , nandrolone blows me out a bit, wanna keep it lean and dry for the summer


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> hmm see your point there mate, although for what its worth i also wear a back belt lol as have lower back issues too lol. im only in my 20's ffs...i should never have worked my youth on a building site illegally :cursing: :laugh:
> 
> well im first to admit my legs arent huge and nowhere near upper bodys standard but dont think theyre weak or small, if theres a muscle weakness or imbalance i dont know where or why?


I don't mean weak as in totally but maybe more towards the imbalance in strength.

If your adductors are stronger than your abductors for example when you squat your knees are likely to cave inwards on the downward part of the squat, example of course.

Lower back issues i see everyday working in the gym and 99% of the time we have fixed them. Again imblances or even allignment of certain bones through weaker/stronger muscles fighting against eachother were the cause of this.

I know most people that train using belts use them to stop discs herniating (or believe this is what the belt will do) but you will only stop it herniating out of your back, nothing to say it wont herniate sideways lol.

It's placebo im sure of it. I have never trained with a belt and have never had injuries (touch wood) but have had muscle imbalances but have fixed them.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Forgot to add its all about the good form :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> Yeah it sucks mate, just want sex drive to be killed as its driving me crazy, especially as im running mast.
> 
> trained legs today,
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Bench press weight


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I don't mean weak as in totally but maybe more towards the imbalance in strength.
> 
> If your adductors are stronger than your abductors for example when you squat your knees are likely to cave inwards on the downward part of the squat, example of course.
> 
> ...


good post there mate :thumbup1:

see what your saying mate for sure, i havent really stuck to leg training consistently over the years and think that probably an issue. what would you suggest i do?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ha Ha Bench press weight


comes in, first and only post and its to rub salt deep in my wounds :cursing:

to$$er :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> comes in, first and only post and its to rub salt deep in my wounds :cursing:
> 
> to$$er :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only trying to fire you up big guy:whistling: :beer:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> good post there mate :thumbup1:
> 
> see what your saying mate for sure, i havent really stuck to leg training consistently over the years and think that probably an issue. what would you suggest i do?


I can't suggest anything without seeing you and knowing whats going on :tongue:

Maybe see a physio and get them to assess you, they could tell you if you asked them. Some good PT's could tell you but they would need to be good.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Only trying to fire you up big guy:whistling: :beer:


haha :laugh:, on tren it worked :lol:

cant think of anything think i can retaliate with, dont think theres a lift i can out do you on, shoulder press is coming on but could still be a while yet.

only got gunnage shots, take that... :gun_bandana:

bit[1].bmp


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol::lol:wars everywhere


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> indeed monster :thumbup1: , you saying i got tiny shoulders then bud? :laugh:


15kg off the weight he uses will hardly be tiny shoulders :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

SALKev said:


> 15kg off the weight he uses will hardly be tiny shoulders :lol:


  , in fairness 15kg on that exersise is a massive difference.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

back/bis training:

BOR'S

warm up

150 x 10

180 x 6

185 x 6

190 x 5

200kg....did 2 fairly decent reps, then on 3rd rep could feel left side of upper back tightening up and attempted 4th rep but was terrible form and was in fair bit of pain so abandonded. still NEW PB tho :laugh:

low row:

3 sets x stack

4th set, stack plus 10kg x 8, then drop sets x 12

wide grip pulldowns behind neck

4 sets

98 x 12

112 x 10

118 x 8

124 x 7

v bar pulldowns

4 sets, 8-12 reps, just really concentrating on squeeze and good form, lowered weight..

shrugs

3 sets

dumbell curls:

3 sets, 26 x 10, 30 x 8 32 x8

3 sets one arm preacher machine

2 sets concentration curls superset with hammer curls

done, very good workout overall except back still achey from deads i think, hence why i left them out this week.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> back/bis training:
> 
> BOR'S
> 
> ...


i think we have to draw the line at just picking weights up and pretending to work out with them....let alone calling them pb's


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> i think we have to draw the line at just picking weights up and pretending to work out with them....let alone calling them pb's


hey why? theres some members on here that do that day in day out :whistling: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

dont lower your self to JW's level

your better than that


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> dont lower your self to JW's level
> 
> your better than that


 :lol: :lol:, well wasnt gonna name drop but... :whistling:

ok i wont count that as a new pb, i dont like reps under 6 anyway


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol:

Rows are a twät tbh,i hate them because they aint suited for 1rm attempts but they are good so needs must:mad:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> , in fairness 15kg on that exersise is a massive difference.


In fairness, 40kg is a massive weight on that exercise..you're not getting out of this one buddy


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

SALKev said:


> In fairness, 40kg is a massive weight on that exercise..you're not getting out of this one buddy


oh ok 

:beer:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :lol:
> 
> Rows are a twät tbh,i hate them because they aint suited for 1rm attempts but they are good so needs must:mad:


do you 1 rep max everything then bro? every movement?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> :lol:
> 
> Rows are a twät tbh,i hate them because they aint suited for 1rm attempts but they are good so needs must:mad:





jjb1 said:


> do you 1 rep max everything then bro? every movement?


i think he only does one movement per body part and works up to his max on that exersise, however i think he wil be changing it around a bit soon. 

update: DOSAGE UPPAGE: adding in an extra 100mg tren ace and 200mg mast per week. 

had some serious insomnia and night sweats last night, had to change my pillow case twice!

also feel shattered all the time, im guessing its due to the t3?


----------



## eurok20 (Jun 3, 2010)

Testaholic said:


> thought i would start a log about this brand and my experience with it.
> 
> before i start, i am NOT affiliated with ANY lab so mods please dont think this is an advertising spam. i have used many ugl's, scirrox, GB, BD, Rohm, lixus, clp, syntrop ect ect. dont stick with any one brand, i have my favouries, sciroxx being my fav injectable range, pro chem being my favourite oral range.
> 
> ...


Whats up mate hows sciroxx worked out for u??? what did u take


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

eurok20 said:


> Whats up mate hows sciroxx worked out for u??? what did u take


hello mate, sciroxx is excellent, loved it. one of my best cycles was sciroxx pentadex and masteron prop.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ok chest training today, i have a NEW PB. although wasnt quite one i was hoping for...lol

got down gym and all free weight benches were taken, there was a group of polish on the smith, and hammer strength chest was even taken, on the barbell bench was a guy called Ed, hes from the states and is a former competitive BB'er, he was just starting up on decline so i thought for once id change it around and do decline, plus Ed is a strong fcker so a good spotter and good competition. 

warm up.

100 x 12

130 x 12

150 x 10

160 x 10

180 x 3 NEW PB :thumb:

170 X 6

Thats the most weight ive lifted on any chest exersise, im guessing thats to do with reduced ROM? Ed annoyingly managed 185 :cursing:

Incline smith 4 sets

dumbell flies 3 sets

machine chest press 3 sets

cable crossovers few pump sets

also did some shoulders as have busy weekend

dumbell press 4 sets

side raises superset with upright rows 4 sets

done.

side note:

letro started yesterday, and with tren uppage hoping sex drive will be bye bye soon :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> do you 1 rep max everything then bro? every movement?


I do it for Military press,Bench press,CGBP and Deadlift,testy is right about me changing things a little, though i think its mainly the rep range im changing,instead of 1-3 ill be aiming for 5-6 on my first working set of everything,one thing i may start doing is some volume work for my biceps and forearms


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone on the 180x3:thumb:awesome stuff bigman,a little confidence with a good spotter and BOOM!!!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone on the 180x3:thumb:awesome stuff bigman,a little confidence with a good spotter and BOOM!!!!


thanks mate, im not really sure why it happened tho, i couldnt do 1 rep of flat bench other week, yet on decline i got 3 :confused1: . didnt even feel like 180..


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

yesterdays diet: eph definatley got me thru today...

Meal 1 55g whey isolate, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine, 5g acetyl L carntine

Meal 2: 2 slices of wholewheat toast, 10egg whites, cod liver oil.

Meal 3 250g chicken, 50g rice, vegetables, olive oil

Meal 4 2 scoops protein blend, 400ml semi skimmed milk, 20g natural peanut butter.

Meal 5 2 tins crab meat, salad, handfull nuts

Meal 6 pre workout 55g whey, bannana

Meal 7 pwo, 55g whey isolate, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 5g acetyl l carntine

Meal 8 250g steak, vegetables,

Before bed 300g cottage cheese, 20g natural PB, 10g glutamine

During the night 1 scoop protein blend , 250ml soya milk, 10g natural PB


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> thanks mate, im not really sure why it happened tho, i couldnt do 1 rep of flat bench other week, yet on decline i got 3 :confused1: . didnt even feel like 180..


Must be getting stronger mate


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Must be getting stronger mate


hmmm yeah im sure the extra tren/mast may come into play there lol :whistling: . im thinking its more to do with the decline press, less ROM perhaps, different muscles come into play? if so which? that may help to pin point my weakness thats causing me to fail on flat.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Intricate diet mate,definitely working for you:thumbup1:

Ive changed my test dosage to 1600 pw for the duration of the cutting testy,then i should cruise for as long as it takes to lose my mind then bang the 2g in for the blast,I must learn some patience:laugh:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Intricate diet mate,definitely working for you:thumbup1:
> 
> Ive changed my test dosage to 1600 pw for the duration of the cutting testy,then i should cruise for as long as it takes to lose my mind then bang the 2g in for the blast,I must learn some patience:laugh:


cheers, yesterday was quite low on carbs for me, found it very hard. probably a good idea mate, how are you finding it? any noticeable effects thus far?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Reckon ill need to get more eph mate,been off it for a week or so,nice energy when carbs are low eh,also wakes me up in the morning! :lol:

Tbh while im cutting i doubt ill notice much by lowering test to 1600ml,just a waste tbh,after the cutting is over that extra 400ml should be a nice little bonus mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> hmmm yeah im sure the extra tren/mast may come into play there lol :whistling: . im thinking its more to do with the decline press, less ROM perhaps, different muscles come into play? if so which? that may help to pin point my weakness thats causing me to fail on flat.


Im thinking it is to do with your spotters HUUGE traps


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:soz testy but you cant help but laugh at joes soh!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Im thinking it is to do with your spotters HUUGE traps





Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol:soz testy but you cant help but laugh at joes soh!


 :blowme:

bunch of....     :cursing: :2guns:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

another 1ml, test, tren, mast today, left glute, went bit further towards hip area today, just trying something new, was perfect, hassle free jab for once 

decision time, down to final vial of each test, tren and mast,so have 3 weeks left, decided not to get anymore, although been very happy with results, my body has taken its toll on tren so 3 more weeks and im switching tren for winstrol. As SL have no oral range have gone for pro chem, and as im already ordering ive got 20ml mast e from pro chem too and some norma test e. 3 more weeks of tren/test/mast then this:

500mg test e

400mg mast e

50mg winstrol ed


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how mnay times are you jabbing a week?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> how mnay times are you jabbing a week?


ermmm...4 times a week now,


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thus ends the era of journal-testy:crying:hope you get another one up mate,got to get my fix of pb's and inspirational pics:thumb:

Oh yeah testy.........................................its been emotional mate:clap:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thus ends the era of journal-testy:crying:hope you get another one up mate,got to get my fix of pb's and inspirational pics:thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah testy.........................................its been emotional mate:clap:


thanks mate  , glad youve liked it, still got 3 weeks yet, have a few goals i wanna set myself. 180kg bench press, 280kg deadlift (although might have to leave that till very last week) and gonna find a gym with some 65kg dumbells for shoulders...look out :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

3 weeks! :thumb:

You've got the Bench and Db press in the bag already mate,and the way you're progressing on Deads, i think you'll manage to squeeze that one in too,you must be very pleased with your Deadlift now pal!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

cheers big D, think all 3 are possible, jusst hope my back pain dissapears so can do deads again.

quick update as im off out to do another nippers party :cursing:

arm training:

DIPS

4 sets, 2 sets machine stacked then 2 set on parralell bars with weight belt plus 30kg.

DB preachers.

4 sets, main set 32kg, with some help got nice 10 reps.

SKULLS:

4 sets, upto 80kg today, havent done that in a while THIS YEARS PB :thumb:

INCLINE DB CURLS

4 sets, 20 x 12, 24 x 10, 26 x 10, 30 x 10

PUSHDOWNS superset CABLE CURLS

4sets

ROPE EXTENSIONS superset with HAMMER CURLS

4sets

great workout, arms very vascular, finished with abs and a sunbed session, very pleased with how im looking atm.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If you're happy with how you look you must be doing something right mate,im not happy yet:lol:getting there though as my bicep vein is becoming visible:thumb:

Whats these parties like Testy? I had my daughters 4th yesterday,it was all go but was a great day!

Hope that back pain is nowt lasting mate!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> another 1ml, test, tren, mast today, left glute, went bit further towards hip area today, just trying something new, was perfect, hassle free jab for once
> 
> decision time, down to final vial of each test, tren and mast,so have 3 weeks left, decided not to get anymore, although been very happy with results, my body has taken its toll on tren so 3 more weeks and im switching tren for winstrol. As SL have no oral range have gone for pro chem, and as im already ordering ive got 20ml mast e from pro chem too and some norma test e. 3 more weeks of tren/test/mast then this:
> 
> ...


so your swapping from test and mast to ..... test and mast  you didnt think this through much did you

SL cyp/teste 300 and mast200 to norma test e and pc mast200 :confused1:

oh well there goes the log ya big oaf! :lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> If you're happy with how you look you must be doing something right mate,im not happy yet:lol:getting there though as my bicep vein is becoming visible:thumb:
> 
> Whats these parties like Testy? I had my daughters 4th yesterday,it was all go but was a great day!
> 
> Hope that back pain is nowt lasting mate!!


when your going a wee can you see you c*ck yet?

thats when your loosing weight bro :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> so your swapping from test and mast to ..... test and mast  you didnt think this through much did you
> 
> SL cyp/teste 300 and mast200 to norma test e and pc mast200 :confused1:
> 
> oh well there goes the log ya big oaf! :lol:


:laugh: me big dumb oaf...

for now mate, still have 3 weeks of SL gear left and expecting some very pleasing results. i have a plan for the winter tho......BOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMN


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> If you're happy with how you look you must be doing something right mate,im not happy yet:lol:getting there though as my bicep vein is becoming visible:thumb:
> 
> Whats these parties like Testy? I had my daughters 4th yesterday,it was all go but was a great day!
> 
> Hope that back pain is nowt lasting mate!!


Yep very pleased, possibly best ive ever looked tbh. 

you will get there mate, just stick at it.

parties are annoying but bearable lol. 4th bday is prob a good fun age, think its 10th bday this evening.

i hope so too mate, want that 280 bad.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My willy is the problem mate,its what is keeping my belly up like what wonderbra's do to títs,make it look bigger,infact if it wasn't for my willy i think id have abs!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> My willy is the problem mate,its what is keeping my belly up like what wonderbra's do to títs,make it look bigger,infact if it wasn't for my willy i think id have abs!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

woke up this morning and caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror, bodyfat is definatley way down, vascularity coming nicely thru legs and good stritations now. weighed myself an am up a 1lb!! so those that say you cant lose bodyfat and gain muscle, think you very wrong


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Envious here mate!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Envious here mate!!!! :thumb:


cheers  least something is going right in my life :sad:

had very bad day today, on brink of ending it with my fiancee, just had enough, if se wasnt carrying my baby i would have left ages ago tbh.

think it reflected in my training as had bad session also. no point writing up in detail as was rubbish

4 sets leg extensions

4 sets squats (back hurting again so couldnt go past 200)

4 sets leg press

4 sets hacks

4 sets lying leg curls superset with SLDL's

9 sets calf work.

15 minutes HIT cardio.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry to hear about the fiancee.

on a training note, how long did that workout take you? when i do legs it somtimes borders on 2 hours :/


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Testaholic any pics of you?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> sorry to hear about the fiancee.
> 
> on a training note, how long did that workout take you? when i do legs it somtimes borders on 2 hours :/


thanks mate, just wish i knew what to do.

excluding the cardio, about 1hr 15 mins. id never traing for 2 hours! lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Testaholic any pics of you?


pages 14 and 15 i think. theres one in dsahna's journal somewhere.

edit: here it is:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Chin up mate,hope you manage to sort things out for the best!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Been a good read thus far! your a freaking beast.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Chin up mate,hope you manage to sort things out for the best!


thanks buddy, i hope so



WWR said:


> Been a good read thus far! your a freaking beast.


cheers mate, glad youve enjoyed it


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

just treatwed myself to nice cool ice cream protein shake thought id share:

2 scoops chocolate protein

10 Ice Cubes

12 oz. soya milk

2 tblsp fat free toffee yoghurt

1 tblsp reduced fat peanut butter

2 tblsp hazelnut coffee

caramel ice cream

that was gooooooooooooood :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good read so far 

Got any older pictures, see where you came from so to speak


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> just treatwed myself to nice cool ice cream protein shake thought id share:
> 
> 2 scoops chocolate protein
> 
> ...


 :2guns: :gun_bandana: :cursing: :cursing: :crying:

Just about sums it up mate:lol:haha


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> :2guns: :gun_bandana: :cursing: :cursing: :crying:
> 
> Just about sums it up mate:lol:haha


 :lol: :lol: sorry mate, in fairness minus the caramel ice cream, its actually nutritionally not too bad. low fat/sugar.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Good read so far
> 
> Got any older pictures, see where you came from so to speak


thanks mate  . how old we talking about? lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Younger the better :lol:

No, just a few snaps through the years of you training, start, mid-way, after cycle that sort of thing.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Younger the better :lol:
> 
> No, just a few snaps through the years of you training, start, mid-way, after cycle that sort of thing.


i'd be interested to see this - it might give me hope! unless you were a beast before :crying:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

errmm ok havent got to many, think thats thing ive definatley regreted over last few years, photos are definatley best way to compare.

on page 2 is a pic before this current cycle on a low cruise dose.

heres one of me as a young lad. :laugh:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

no training today, was meant to but feeling bit down still, just dont wanna leave house tbh..

another jab went well, decided to add in an additional 2ml mast, dunno why just felt like it...

back still causing some discomfort may try a deep tissue massage in the morning.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No improvement in your situation bigman?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> No improvement in your situation bigman?


not really mate, prior to an hour ago we hadnt spoken all day, 10 minute phone call to discuss baby stuff and ended up having a row, just feel like were going nowhere.

need to concentrate hard on my training as only thing thats going well lately, im gonna set myself a goal of 5 reps BB row tommorow...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best of luck mateand relationships are a total rollercoaster,even the best ones have rocky times,dont give up hope!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Best of luck mateand relationships are a total rollercoaster,even the best ones have rocky times,dont give up hope!


thanks mate  will try.

have woken up dont know whether its trensomnia or fact ive got lot on my mind. hasnt helped ive had a dream my missus has been cheating on me and baby isnt mine 

anyway 2 points quickly i noticed when looked in mirror.

1stly i look flat as fck, upped t3 to 100mcg ystday, and missed a few meals, head was all over place. very low cal day, i swear ive lost size..:laugh:

just downed protein shake and peanut butter to compensate....

2nd, i have blood shot eyes, shows how good celery is as ystday i didnt take ANY celery, no doubt its a BP issue, will address in morning..


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> :laugh: me big dumb oaf...
> 
> for now mate, still have 3 weeks of SL gear left and expecting some very pleasing results. i have a plan for the winter tho......BOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMN


i hope this isnt a low blow to a man with a broken chest :whistling:

actually had ok news on that front I THINK

looks like gade 2 muscle tear nothing wrong with tendons or not tore from bone, that is my view and the scanners anyways report follws from expert in few days

what you doing with the deca then? i say drop all test and mast rubbish and run 3 g of dec alone :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> i hope this isnt a low blow to a man with a broken chest :whistling:
> 
> actually had ok news on that front I THINK
> 
> ...


great news big man :thumbup1: , you will be back in swing in no time then hopefully. touch wood ive never had any tears ect, prob because i use good form :whistling: :laugh:

just kidding mate, as for deca, haha i like your idea its a possibility hmmm im thinking of a rebound course or save it for next bulk, was actually thinking 1.2 grams a week alongside 800mg test


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

What other products are in the Specialized Labs range?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Brandl said:


> What other products are in the Specialized Labs range?


as far as i know they do:

TEST 400

TEST 300

TEST CYP 250

TEST PROP

TREN E

TREN ACE

MAST E

DECA 300

BOLDENONE 300


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> as far as i know they do:
> 
> TEST 400
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

must be a small lab, or local to you as I've never heard of them, apart from yourself on here.....I suppose all labs start somewhere


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I use their gear too rob,seem very good tbh!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Robsta said:


> must be a small lab, or local to you as I've never heard of them, apart from yourself on here.....I suppose all labs start somewhere


yeah i think theyre fairly new, no oral range ect yet, dont think theyre local to me theyre from south west i believe...

so far so good


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

bit of a mixed workout today, trained back, been having some back pain discomfort, didnt affect me for first 2 exercises, bent over rows and pulldowns but became very apparent doing one arm rows, upper left side of back, painfull in paricular when i turn to my left??

BACK/TRAPS:

BB ROWS:

warm up

150 x 12

180 x 8

190 x 6

200 x 5 NEW PB. actually ok form too 

triple drop set, 180 x 8, 140 x 10 100 x 12

PULLDOWNS (WIDE GRIP)

120 x 10

stack x 8

stack x 7

triple drop set

DB rows

10 reps x 40kg pain started here on warm up set

12 x 56kg decided to leave it there, left hand side pulling to much

V BAR PULLDOWNS

4 sets

CABLE ROPE PULLS SUPERSET/ REVERSE PEC DECK

4 sets

SHRUGS:

50 x 12, 56 x 10 60 x 10, 62.5 x 8

DONE.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pain or not Testy,thats a fcuking great session mate,awesome work getting 5 with 200k:thumb:i wont be catching you anytime soon:cursing:

:lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Testaholic said:


> errmm ok havent got to many, think thats thing ive definatley regreted over last few years, photos are definatley best way to compare.
> 
> on page 2 is a pic before this current cycle on a low cruise dose.
> 
> heres one of me as a young lad. :laugh:


You've given me hope! I might actually be able to become hench! :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Pain or not Testy,thats a fcuking great session mate,awesome work getting 5 with 200k:thumb:i wont be catching you anytime soon:cursing:
> 
> :lol:


thanks mate :thumb: . pleased with first two exersises, last 2 were just for the pump really. pleased with 200kg, not quite JW level, dont think i ever will be, im sure not even coleman did that kinda weight :whistling: :laugh:.

you will mate, next blast i reckon you will get that, soon as trens outta me no doubt weights will start going down. :no:

just hope back sorts itself out so can start deadlifting again!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

WWR said:


> You've given me hope! I might actually be able to become hench! :thumb:


haha :laugh:, im glad it has mate, eat hard train hard and give it time and it will come... :thumbup1:

plus little bit of gear :whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dsahna said:


> I use their gear too rob,seem very good tbh!


Fair playmate.....This is the whole point in forums like this imo, so people can find out from others what works and what doesn't.....

Nice to see the forum being used as it was intended rather than another boring politics/race thread...... :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> thanks mate :thumb: . pleased with first two exersises, last 2 were just for the pump really. pleased with 200kg, not quite JW level, dont think i ever will be, im sure not even coleman did that kinda weight :whistling: :laugh:.
> 
> you will mate, next blast i reckon you will get that, soon as trens outta me no doubt weights will start going down. :no:
> 
> just hope back sorts itself out so can start deadlifting again!!


Aye Joe's BOR weight is unreachable for most people to even deadlift mate!

Im definitely after 200k next blast mate,the arm training should be a big help i hope:lol:i pray haha!

Good luck with your back bigman!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Fair playmate.....This is the whole point in forums like this imo, so people can find out from others what works and what doesn't.....
> 
> Nice to see the forum being used as it was intended rather than another boring politics/race thread...... :thumb:


Why the fcuk people talk about politics and race on a bb forum is beyond me mate,each to their own,im glad im too thick to understand it all:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

another bad nights sleep, think its prob tren related although had another bad dream about the misses..

so trained early this morning, dunno what it is about training in the morning but seem to have loads more energy :confused1: which is odd as only had oat/protein skake meal prior to working out.....oh and 500ml of sugar free redbull.

CHEST:

FLAT BENCH:

warm up

4 working sets:

160 x 10

165 x 8

180 x 5 (technically this is a NEW PB but my spotter didnt let go of the bar im sure he was helping me tbh...)

drop set, 160 x 7, 140 x 9, 100 x 12

INCLINE SMITH

4 sets

main set 150 x 6 which is highest ive been in a long time!!! 

triple drop set, 130, 100, 80 cant remember reps was just focusing on getting thru it, every set was to failure.

DECLINE PRESS SUPERSET WITH DIPS (BODYWEIGHT)

4 sets

MACHINE FLIES SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVERS

4 sets

CALVES

6 sets smith machine

4 sets toe press

DONE

very good workout, striations oming thru nicely, veins popping out everywhere, got some 'nice calves' comments too


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff as usual mate:thumb:last time you did 180k it was on decline if i remember so still a pb:thumbup1:

Seems like the tren is causing the dreams aswell as the insomnia mate,i used to get paranoia from using an AI at a certain dose,fcuking awful tbh!!!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Strong as f**k mate well done...


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Great stuff as usual mate:thumb:last time you did 180k it was on decline if i remember so still a pb:thumbup1:
> 
> Seems like the tren is causing the dreams aswell as the insomnia mate,i used to get paranoia from using an AI at a certain dose,fcuking awful tbh!!!!


cheers mate, yeah 3 reps 180 decline, its annoying as he had hands on bar whole time and quite a big lad, tbh i think ill need a different spotter next week only fair way to tell no way ive gained 2 reps on my max bench :confused1:

yeah i think prob is the tren, no night sweats tho just restless sleep and weird dreams. 6 sticks celery today and asprin to address BP issue.

how is the PIP today? :laugh:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Strong as f**k mate well done...


thanks mate.  strength isnt my game but its nice to lift some half decent weight once in a while.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> cheers mate, yeah 3 reps 180 decline, its annoying as he had hands on bar whole time and quite a big lad, tbh i think ill need a different spotter next week only fair way to tell no way ive gained 2 reps on my max bench :confused1:
> 
> yeah i think prob is the tren, no night sweats tho just restless sleep and weird dreams. 6 sticks celery today and asprin to address BP issue.
> 
> how is the PIP today? :laugh:


ITS FCUKING CRITICAL MATE!:lol:cant raise my arms properly or completely extend them:lol:good though:thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> ITS FCUKING CRITICAL MATE!:lol:cant raise my arms properly or completely extend them,good though:thumb:


really? i never expected that  :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

been there myself to be fair mate, i know your pain, least you now know :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Gainer said:


> Thats some strong presses! Very nice!
> 
> Sugar free redbull is nasty stuff :lol:


thanks mate :beer: .

even worse it was lidl's sugar free energy drink :laugh:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

another [email protected] nites sleep, tren mental issues creeping in now and i hate it! had a horrible dream, again about the misses, getting very paranoid. will be glad once tren is outta my system tbh...

training shoulders/biceps later.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jus talk to her man. you need to clear things up one way or the other. i hate letting things play in my head so i just sort it out and get it done


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> another bad nights sleep, think its prob tren related although had another bad dream about the misses..
> 
> so trained early this morning, dunno what it is about training in the morning but seem to have loads more energy :confused1: which is odd as only had oat/protein skake meal prior to working out.....oh and 500ml of sugar free redbull.
> 
> ...


hate that, its hard isnt it as some take some and some just craddle the bar.....i think if they craddle it you can have placebo and lift well but i like no hands to know it was mine

generally i find it a good time to roid rage when they have touched it too soon :lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> another [email protected] nites sleep, tren mental issues creeping in now and i hate it! had a horrible dream, again about the misses, getting very paranoid. will be glad once tren is outta my system tbh...
> 
> training shoulders/biceps later.


yes talk to her, and failing that whimp out and get some sleepers

thats what i do


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> jus talk to her man. you need to clear things up one way or the other. i hate letting things play in my head so i just sort it out and get it done


i know mate, your right, i will try.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> hate that, its hard isnt it as some take some and some just craddle the bar.....i think if they craddle it you can have placebo and lift well but i like no hands to know it was mine
> 
> generally i find it a good time to roid rage when they have touched it too soon :lol:


:laugh:, yeah its annoying, wasnt sure if it was 100% me, 90%, 80% or what. i will just have to try with someone else next week



jjb1 said:


> yes talk to her, and failing that whimp out and get some sleepers
> 
> thats what i do


i will try mate, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope things improve for you Testy,fcuking women!!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Hope things improve for you Testy,fcuking women!!!


thanks mate tell me about it!!!

managed to talk to her today and had a fairly good evening so things could be on the up.

ok i major over did the stims today, one of those days where i was just not taking notice, stupidly. todays stim consumption:

8 black coffee's

4 cans sugar free redbull

2 ECA caps

3 t3 tabs

majorly raises BP and affected my workout, heart rate was like a mouse on whizz!!! :laugh:.

SHOULDERS/BI'S

DB SHOULDER PRESS

warm up

56 x 10

60 x 8

then a guy called andy jumped in on bench, was doing the same, hes an old school bodybuilding vetran, former NABBA champ.

suggested i do all out to failure giant drop set thingy:

60 x 7, 50 x 11, 40 then 30 and finally 20 by end i had lost count of reps

heart was pounding...walked over to drinking fountain and PUKED!!!! :lol: :lol:

MILITARY PRESS ON MACHINE

4 sets, stack x 10, stack plus 5kg x 8 stack plus 10kg x 7 stack plus 15kg x 6

SIDE RAISES

5 sets, 25 x 10 30 x 10, 40 x 6 42 x6 ish reps, triple drop set 40, 30, 20

REAR DELT BENT OVER:

4 sets

PREACHER CURLS ON MACHINE (one arm)

4 sets 12, 10, 6, 6

SEATED DB CURLS

4 sets, worked up to 30kg for 8 reps

CONCENTRATION CURLS:

3 sets high rep s**t 12-20 reps

HAMMER CURLS:

3 sets, 30 x 10, 34 x 8, 40 x 6

done


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jesus fcuking christ mate,not surprised you puked:lol: :lol: :lol:definitely not one of my less is more workouts

Very happy to hear you had a better day with the mrs too bigmanx


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Jesus fcuking christ mate,not surprised you puked:lol: :lol: :lol:definitely not one of my less is more workouts
> 
> Very happy to hear you had a better day with the mrs too bigmanx


:laugh: haha yeah, old school nutter, was glad to hear that was a daily occurence when he trained when he was my age!!! he trains for like 2-3 hours at a time .

in fairness tho i think it was also down to all the stimulants i abused today, not a healthy sign!! :lol:

cheers mate, hopefully i can sleep better tonight now weve made some progress


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> thanks mate tell me about it!!!
> 
> managed to talk to her today and had a fairly good evening so things could be on the up.


Great news buddy hope it carries on that way 



Testaholic said:


> :laugh: haha yeah, old school nutter, was glad to hear that was a daily occurence when he trained when he was my age!!! he trains for like 2-3 hours at a time .
> 
> in fairness tho* i think it was also down to all the stimulants i abused today*, not a healthy sign!! :lol:





Testaholic said:


> *8 black coffee's*
> 
> *
> 4 cans sugar free redbull*
> ...


No sh1t :lol: :lol:

And what's this about people with the muscle mass of a worm making journals...I have muscle mass of worm (seriously) and I'm planning on making a journal...permission please?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Great news buddy hope it carries on that way
> 
> No sh1t :lol: :lol:
> 
> And what's this about people with the muscle mass of a worm making journals...I have muscle mass of worm (seriously) and I'm planning on making a journal...permission please?


thanks mate :thumbup1: .

forget my rant earlier, combination of lack of sleep, stressfull day and tren abuse :laugh:. all journals welcome


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yay :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

didnt have time to train yesterday, very little time today as im working doors for the england game :cursing:

so just trained tri's

PUSHDOWNS:

warm up

15 x stack

12 x stack+ 15kg

12 x stack+ 20kg

9 x most amount of weight can get on there lol

SKULLS:

4 sets

60kg x 10

80kg x 8 (assisted)

85kg x 6 (assisted but most weight ive used this year :thumbup1: )

drop set 70kg onto 50kg

DIPS:

4 sets bodyweight only

15, 15, 12, 11

REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWNS:

4 sets.

bit of ab work

15 minutes HIT cardio

DONE.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

had very busy weekend, not much sleep and feel bit unwell, yesterdays training was terrible, just did best i could:

LEGS:

4 sets leg extensions

4 sets hack squats

4 sets leg press

4 sets single leg extensions

8 sets calves

had another jab today, 1ml test, 1ml mast, 1 ml tren ace. had bloody TREN COUGH AGAIN :cursing: :cursing:

i thought was fairly rare if mixed with other oils???


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> had very busy weekend, not much sleep and feel bit unwell, yesterdays training was terrible, just did best i could:
> 
> LEGS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> yeah was my quad i injected into. was first 1ml i had pushed in, was coughing so hard pin was sliding in and out.lol, next 2ml were very difficult to get in.
> 
> yeah i highly rate the tren act100, if your on a comeback just be carefull tho ffs lol, strength gains on tren for me were thick and fast, so dont over do it buddy :beer:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> funny that maybe there is something to quad injections or maybe were just both weird :innocent:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

woken up, hot, feeling sick. trens kicking my ass now, heads pounding. i cant actually remember what im meant to be training, :confused1: think its back day?

oh well gonna attempt 280 dead, either make or break make :laugh:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BACK/HAMSTRINGS

DEADLIFT:

warm up

100 x 15

150 x 10

200 x 8

220 x6

250 x 2

270 x 2, second rep was a bit shakey jakey but got there

started to set up 280, had a little crowd gathering lol, group of pakistani lads all gathered round, one handed me a bottle of something and said sniff before your next set......so i did! :laugh: dont even know what it was but gave me awesome headrush :lol: :lol:

280 x1 went up nicely, NEW PB :thumb:

BOR'S

4 sets, 150, 160, 180 x 6, 180 x 6

WIDE PULLDOWNS

4 sets

91 x 10

98 x 10 forearm started to hurt

105 x 8

119 x 5, pain too much dropped down to 91 again x 8

CG MACHINE ROWS SUPERSET CABLE PULLOVERS

4 sets 12 reps of each

V BAR PULLDOWNS SUPERSET WITH SHRUGS

4 sets 10-15 reps, aiming for tight squueze and contraction hold

HAMSTRING CURLS

4 sets

DONE

good workout, back held out ok, minimal pain. took 2 baby asprin and celery juice prior to workout.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

CHEST:

BENCH PRESS:

warm up.

150 x 10

160 x 10

180 x 2 :cursing:

170 X 6

Incline smith 4 sets

Incline flies 3 sets

chest dips: 3 sets 12 x bodyweight, +10kg x10 +15 x 9

cable crossovers 3 sets 15-20 reps

general lack off ass tbh, t3 upped to 100mcg ed, think lethargy combined with lack of sleep from tren insomnia is cause. down an inch from my waist, up and inch around chest :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn.... Give it 10 years and I hope I'll be complaining about a 180kgs x 2 bench.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What benefits do you get from running T3 on cycle?

I would have thought benefits when using it would be counteracted by the impaired thyroid for a few weeks when you drop it?

Great DL strength though


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> What benefits do you get from running T3 on cycle?
> 
> I would have thought benefits when using it would be counteracted by the impaired thyroid for a few weeks when you drop it?
> 
> Great DL strength though


thanks mate.

as for t3, well protein synthesis is a good benefit from it and i believe a small amount of t3 should be used when running tren. however last few weeks i have been using it to help with fat loss, which it has done very well :thumb: ....but alongside test/tren/mast i have kept strength, (gained in some areas) and kept size


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

WWR said:


> Damn.... Give it 10 years and I hope I'll be complaining about a 180kgs x 2 bench.


lol, im sure you will bud, all in good time


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ok FINAL update, i have a weeks worth left of SL gear but personal life very hectic so not gonna get chance to update, plus i feel myself and others have seen best of it already.

TRICEPS:

DIPS WEIGHTED

4 sets

20 x bodyweight

15 x bodyweight + 15kg

10 x bodyweight + 30kg

6 x bodyweight + 40kg

CGBP

4sets

100kg x 12

120 x 10

135 x 6

140 x 6

PUSHDOWNS

4 sets of stacked weight 10-12 reps

LYING TRICEP EXTENSIONS

20kg x 12

26kg x 10

30kg x 8

8 sets calf work

15mins HIT cardio...done.

SUMMARY:

very pleased with results from SL tren ace, test 300 and mast e. am leaner, stronger, more vascular and better conditioned AND 2lbs heavier!!! which considering ive dropped 1inch and half off my waist is great achievement.

Have set new pbs on bench, deadlift, db shoulder press, dip and bent over row. arms back and chest all definatley bigger.

As far as PIP, there wasnt much, only shot that was bad was when put 3ml in my bicep, but is to be expected tbh. Tren cough couple times was annoying, as was high bp and insomnia but in all very much enjoyed this cycle.

Plan now is to finish off last 4-5 weeks with some test, mast and pro chem winstrol. then will cruise on 200mg test cyp for at least 10 weeks.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I enjoyed the read :thumb:

Best of luck on future. :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> ok FINAL update, i have a weeks worth left of SL gear but personal life very hectic so not gonna get chance to update, plus i feel myself and others have seen best of it already.
> 
> TRICEPS:
> 
> ...


why triceps on ther own? i have stared them on there own just after your thoughts?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> why triceps on ther own? i have stared them on there own just after your thoughts?


i dont always do them on their own, last week did bi's/tri's together, but have started isolating tri's, i used to do them with shoulders and felt wernt getting full potential outta my tri workout, delts is something im happy with where as i want more tri size.

basically my routine at the moment is:

legs

back (biceps added in when eow)

rest

chest

shoulders/bi's

rest

triceps


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> i dont always do them on their own, last week did bi's/tri's together, but have started isolating tri's, i used to do them with shoulders and felt wernt getting full potential outta my tri workout, delts is something im happy with where as i want more tri size.
> 
> basically my routine at the moment is:
> 
> ...


yea well the my thinking behinde it was i like to keep all the big compound moves sep. like squat, sldl, bent row, dl, incline bp, cgbp. they are the main compound moves i do atm due to injurys and i like to keep them sep from each other so i can get the most out of them....

if was on your split id do it like this

legs

shoulders/bi's

rest

chest

back (biceps added in when eow)

rest

triceps

just to try to keep sertain moves as far apart from each other.... just me tho im not telling you to change it


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea well the my thinking behinde it was i like to keep all the big compound moves sep. like squat, sldl, bent row, dl, incline bp, cgbp. they are the main compound moves i do atm due to injurys and i like to keep them sep from each other so i can get the most out of them....
> 
> if was on your split id do it like this
> 
> ...


yeah see your thinking there, makes sense. i try a change my routine every couple months anyway so may change it to one you out lined for a bit. :beer:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

would you say the mast e was good stuff then mate as iv not tried it before and considering it on next cycle so looking for recommendations lol


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Just read thru the pages and have to say well done fella your lifts are ****ing heavy lol, I am adding in mast prop for 5 weeks hoping that will help out on first cycle will be 14 weeks in total.

Bench I have got to 140 for 2 and want a 150 by the end of cycle I can always dream haha


----------

